# URGENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Morpheus uk (Oct 20, 2007)

One of my idolos is rolling around on his back, rasping his arms outwards, occasionaly moving a leg out sluggishly and moving his palpy things franticly, whats could be goin on?


----------



## Andrew (Oct 20, 2007)

Maybe he fell on his back and is trying to get back up?


----------



## Mantida (Oct 20, 2007)

He might be trying to molt but couldn't split his exoskeleton so he's suffocating in the tight skin. I've seen a thread about it, lemme search around and see if I can find it.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 20, 2007)

Ive seen them when they just casually fall, they scable around franticly, he was barely trying this time round, and i he keeps doing it, i think he might be trying to shed actually ive manged to get him to hang on a shlef, hope hes ok


----------



## Mantida (Oct 20, 2007)

mantida said:


> He might be trying to molt but couldn't split his exoskeleton so he's suffocating in the tight skin. I've seen a thread about it, lemme search around and see if I can find it.


Here we are, found it!

click


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2007)

Hows he doing?


----------



## Mantida (Oct 20, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> Ive seen them when they just casually fall, they scable around franticly, he was barely trying this time round, and i he keeps doing it, i think he might be trying to shed actually ive manged to get him to hang on a shlef, hope hes ok


Nevermind about the molting skin thing.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 21, 2007)

He died...


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2007)

some times mantis deaths happen and we can't do a thing about it


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2007)

This happened to my Iris oratoria.


----------



## AFK (Oct 21, 2007)

sounds like he is having a nightmare. i get them too every now and then, especially after over-indulging myself on red meat. he'll be fine after he wakes up.


----------

